# Das Ben-E-Bike wird erwachsen(er)



## Bens_Papa (17. August 2015)

Nach den überaus positiven Praxiserfahrungen mit dem 20er Ben-E-Bike war es nur logisch, dass ich das Konzept auf die nächstgrößere Variante in 24 Zoll übertrage.

Hier ist das erste Bild vom 24er Ben-E-Bike mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 10,95 kg:






Noch fährt mein Bengel die kleinere Ausführung, aber ich konnte einfach nicht warten, ein neues E-Bike aufzubauen.
Details zu dem Rad folgen innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage auf meiner Website...

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Bens_Papa (17. August 2015)

Und hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (18. August 2015)

schaut richtig klasse aus und das gewicht ist super!


----------



## Biebertaler (20. August 2015)

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut.....


----------



## Bens_Papa (20. August 2015)

Und so sollte man es m.E. nicht machen. Dieses 24er Rad für 2.000 EUR wird Haibike nächste Woche auf der Eurobike präsentieren:




Es wird die gleiche Yamaha-Antriebseinheit mit dem großen Akku wie in den Erwachsenen-E-Bikes verwendet (70 Nm Drehmoment für einen 30 -35 kg Fahrer  ).. Der Rest der Komponenten ist sehr preiswert ausgeführt. Das Gewicht beträgt satte 19.4 kg ohne Pedale. Sehr praxisgerecht für ein Kinderrad, dass laut Haibike für die Nutzung ab 8 Jahre empfohlen wird.
Kein Wunder, dass E-Bikes für Kinder im Verruf sind, wenn die Industrie einfach Erwachsenenräder eindampft, um sie Kindern anzubieten.
Da hilft es auch nicht, dass Haibike die maximale Unterstützungsgeschwindigkeit "im Sinne der Sicherheit" auf 20 km/h begrenzt hat.

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Bens_Papa (23. August 2015)

Heute war "Jungfernfahrt"-Sohnemann durfte die ersten Kilometer mit dem neuen Bike testen.
Von vorsichtigem Rantasten war nicht viel zu spüren:









Warum "drumherum", wenn man auch mitten durchfahren kann





Fazit des ersten Tests:
Vater und Sohn sind begeistert - das Rad fährt perfekt.

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2015)

Sieht gut aus!
Basis wieder Kaniarahmen?


----------



## Bens_Papa (2. September 2015)

Yes


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass E-Bikes für Kinder im Verruf sind, wenn die Industrie einfach Erwachsenenräder eindampft, um sie Kindern anzubieten.


Warum etwas ändern, wenn es sich bei normalen Kinderrädern ohne Motor bewährt hat... 

Ich bin sicher: falls es tatsächlich einen Markt für Kinder E-Räder geben sollte, wird sich auch ein Nischen(!)-Hersteller finden, der diese in vernünftiger Ausführung auf den Markt bringt. So wie es seit einigen Jahren eine zunehmende Anzahl an Nischen-Herstellern gibt, die in unseren Augen vernünftige Kinderräder produzieren.


----------



## Bens_Papa (2. September 2015)

Genau - und deshalb werden Basti von Supurb und ich das Thema jetzt gemeinsam und professionell angehen.

Siehe u.a. auch hier:
http://bit.ly/1FhWNyi

Einen Grundsatz dabei werden wir bei der Umsetzung sicherlich nie aus den Augen lassen - ein Kinder-EBike ist immer noch ein Fahrrad und muss sich auch von Kindern wie ein solches bewegen lassen; auch und vor allem wenn der Motor aus ist!


----------

